# Drywall stocking



## freight dog (Mar 7, 2009)

How much extra do the drywall suppliers charge for stocking on the job site?

I am looking at hanging most of the drywall myself, and it seems that the supply store that delivers the sheets up the steps to the 2nd floor would be a great help.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

freight dog said:


> How much extra do the drywall suppliers charge for stocking on the job site?
> 
> I am looking at hanging most of the drywall myself, and it seems that the supply store that delivers the sheets up the steps to the 2nd floor would be a great help.


 Best way to get an accurate price is to ask the guys delivering it.
Ron


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

My back hurts just from imagining myself stocking drywall. And I'm 34 years old, 6'-7", 295 pounds!!! There are probably worse jobs out there than stocking homes with rock but I can't think of what they are.

Just call the supplier and ask them. That's the only way you'll get an accurate answer anyway. In new homes they usually have a drywall window that will come out so they can stock the upper levels. If you don't have one you need to make that clear to them.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> My back hurts just from imagining myself stocking drywall. And I'm 34 years old, 6'-7", 295 pounds!!! There are probably worse jobs out there than stocking homes with rock but I can't think of what they are.
> 
> Just call the supplier and ask them. That's the only way you'll get an accurate answer anyway. In new homes they usually have a drywall window that will come out so they can stock the upper levels. If you don't have one you need to make that clear to them.


 Did you take up inspecting after you retired from the 'Chiefs' ?:laughing:


----------

